# B11



## nipppp (Jul 30, 2005)

:newbie:What do you think?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Thats a pretty clean car! I had a 86 2dr, re-built the engine, trans, a/c system, brakes, new interior.... then my son destroyed it


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks like it has been well looked after.


----------

